# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  E-book cultivo : TOMATE y TECNOLOGIA EM !!!

## kscastaneda

Estimados habrán visto la calidad de mis archivos, tengo un e-book que he elaborado el año pasado sobre tomate desde la preparación del terreno, almacigos, control fitosanitario, plan de fertilización, etc. Con dosificación de productos actualizado, paso a paso. Elaborado en base a la experiencia de campo, todo lo escrito está probado en campo. 
Titulo : La Vida de un Tomate
(Más que un libro soluciones efectivas para su conducción...)
Fomato : A4
Páginas : 27
Año : 2008 
Si alguno de ustedes desea adquirirlo la inversión es de S/. 80 nuevos soles. El ebook se envia a su correo electrónico. 
COMO ADQUIRIRLO :
1. Solicite mi número de cuenta del bco de crédito o de la nación al email kscastaneda@hotmail.com
2. Efectúe el déposito correspondiente y comuniqueme de inmediato el banco, numero de operación, fecha y hora del déposito o en su defecto puede escanear el boucher.
3. Una vez verificado le remito su producto a la brevedad posible. 
La garantía de la transacción que le doy es todos mis datos personales que me solicite. 
Saludos cordiales,  
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez.
044-94-9401282
402*8108
Ubicación : Trujillo
Post Grado : Manejo Integrado de Plagas y Enfermedades en sistemas agroecológicos. (Culminando III ciclo - Universidad Nacional de Trujillo).
Trabajo : Procampo S.A - TrujilloTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Cultivo de tomate dominator Asesoramiento en instalación de cultivo de tomate indeterminado E-book cultivo : TOMATE y TECNOLOGIA EM !!! Manual de Cultivo: TOMATE

----------

